# 7 million gallon ground storage tank



## scpainting

were working on a new tank in north west arkansas. i will upload more photos as we complete this tank


----------



## scpainting

Full blast sspc sp10 interior floor


----------



## Bender

Looks like a Mars landing!
sp10 is white metal and prime the same day?


----------



## jr.painting

WOW, I can't wait to see the finished pics. Looks cool. You must be getting a lot of money to rent a crane.


----------



## boman47k

Anyone else not getting the pics?


----------



## [email protected]

boman47k said:


> Anyone else not getting the pics?


I see them. You might want to check your settings.


----------



## slickshift

#2 looks like the set of the first Alien movie


----------



## boman47k

[email protected] said:


> I see them. You might want to check your settings.


 
No sweat, I get other pics just not this one.


----------



## cole191919

Cooooool. Looks like really big bricks or building blocks you play with as a kid. 

I wanna see this one once its done!


----------



## scpainting

http://springhillcustompainting.com/images/1-2.jpg


----------



## scpainting




----------



## boman47k

Last two reponses before this pictures?? Heck, all I get is a square box with a red X as if I am not logged in. Strange these seem to be the only pictures I can't get.


----------



## scpainting

Bender said:


> Looks like a Mars landing!
> sp10 is white metal and prime the same day?


feels like you been at the beach all day when you dump the sand out of your shoes.
near white and painted within 7 hours. sp5 is a white metal blast.


----------



## scpainting

boman47k said:


> Last two reponses before this pictures?? Heck, all I get is a square box with a red X as if I am not logged in. Strange these seem to be the only pictures I can't get.


i linked them to my webpage. maybe try http://springhillcustompainting.com/ and look under the projects tab. is there a better way to upload pics here?


----------



## scpainting

gettin started...long way to go. about 3-4 weeks left.


----------



## cole191919

That is quite the fascinating process SCPainting. What type machinery do you use? (sprayers, rigs, ...?)


----------



## scpainting

cole191919 said:


> That is quite the fascinating process SCPainting. What type machinery do you use? (sprayers, rigs, ...?)


for the painting we have 1 graco king and 3 graco bulldogs running 2 300ft lines each with contractor 2 guns (i hate stopups). for the blasting we have 2 825cfm and 1 375cfm ingersoll-rand air compressors tied together running 5 600# blast pots. i will post a pic of the equip. if someone can tell me how to do this without posting it to my website and linking back here.


----------



## scpainting

blasting is done







http://springhillcustompainting.com/images/tankfinishedblasting.jpg


----------



## ibsocal

Nice project.I have some new king pump parts that i dont need for 1/2 price that u might need.packing kits air motor rebuild kits and some other goods for a king.sold my king a few years back.


----------



## CApainter

Nice job sc!

It looks like your spraying a zinc on the interior. My guess is an inorganic. If this is a potable water project, what type of coating will you put over the zinc. and what type of coating system will you use on the exterior? 

Have you had any luck with an acrylic DTM on tank exteriors?


----------



## JNLP

scpainting said:


> i will post a pic of the equip. if someone can tell me how to do this without posting it to my website and linking back here.


When starting a new post, click the Manage Attachments button. Then click browse & find the photo on your computer. :thumbsup:


----------



## scpainting

CApainter said:


> Nice job sc!
> 
> It looks like your spraying a zinc on the interior. My guess is an inorganic. If this is a potable water project, what type of coating will you put over the zinc. and what type of coating system will you use on the exterior?
> 
> Have you had any luck with an acrylic DTM on tank exteriors?


Tnemec
interior:zinc, two coats epoxy
exterior:zinc, epoxy, polyurethane.

i have used dtm for logos but not for an exterior protective finish.


----------



## CApainter

Thanks sc.


----------



## scpainting

interior epoxy intermediate coat. close up of structural in roof


----------



## scpainting

interior walls...put the paint where it ain't!


----------



## JAYJAY

Very cool project! I hope you at least got a tshirt from your paint rep. for all the material your buying!


----------



## scpainting

exterior epoxy intermediate almost complete


----------



## PinnacleResidential

What size roller are you using? 3" or the big 9"????


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Just kidding, this is a very cool project - how do you wind up with a bid for that?


----------



## scpainting

PinnacleResidential said:


> Just kidding, this is a very cool project - how do you wind up with a bid for that?


We Use a 95 foot extension pole 
and a 4 incher for the exterior. lol ...as far as... "how do you wind up with a bid for that?" 
we were the low bidder.


----------



## CApainter

Nice looking job sc!
This was one of the reasons I joined paint talk. to see if there were other industrial painters. You provided some good info . Thanks

Question: Do you use a full face APR, or an air supplied respirator when spraying? And do you stripe all the welds prior to spraying?


----------



## scpainting

CApainter said:


> Nice looking job sc!
> This was one of the reasons I joined paint talk. to see if there were other industrial painters. You provided some good info . Thanks
> 
> Question: Do you use a full face APR, or an air supplied respirator when spraying? And do you stripe all the welds prior to spraying?


 
stripe all the welds is a must to beat the holiday detector. we are using the ol' "stripe as you go" method. supplied air full face respirators with tear off lenses are provided along with negative pressure half masks.


----------



## CApainter

That's a job in itself with the holiday detector. I like the 3M 6000 series full face with tear offs. I use it for everything. I have one air supplied mask with glass shield for blasting. Hardly use it, being that we can't blast much here any more. 

Again, thanks for sharing some info, and nice job.


----------



## tsunamicontract

oppp you missed a spot, right in the middle on the bottom of the left hand tank.


----------



## scpainting

rolling exterior


----------



## PinnacleResidential

No 18" for that size of a roll?


----------



## scpainting

PinnacleResidential said:


> No 18" for that size of a roll?


18" rollers are too expensive. we use the standard 9". polyurethane is hard to clean out of a roller especially when it gets saturated.


----------



## ibsocal

scpainting said:


> rolling exterior


this is the perfect time to break out the airless power roller attachment system if you dont have one get one.works excellent for this situation.press and roll.


----------



## scpainting

ibsocal said:


> this is the perfect time to break out the airless power roller attachment system if you dont have one get one.works excellent for this situation.press and roll.


never used one. thats a big investment. those rollers have got to be expensive


----------



## ibsocal

Not at all expensive.a real good one should run around 300 bucks.but l bet you can find them for 100 bucks also not much to them. skins run around 10 bucks and under. real easy to use and several ways to set one up with your existing gun and a few mods or just get a kit.just make sure u have a good swivel for it.you will love it perfect for that exterior paint job.


----------



## Wolverine

DOH!

Finally someone in here who does work where they could actually buy stuff from us!!!

Nice job... Fun times...


----------



## Bender

Looks great sc:thumbsup:
What kind of warranty do you have to give for something like that?


I'm sure there's a few painters who don't know but....

Tnemec = cement spelled backwards:yes:


----------



## scpainting

Bender said:


> Looks great sc:thumbsup:
> What kind of warranty do you have to give for something like that?
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a few painters who don't know but....
> 
> Tnemec = cement spelled backwards:yes:


 
i will stand by my application process for 10 years. even though the specified warranty is is not quite that long


----------



## Bender

Whew that's a long time:blink: Impressive
I used a lot of tnemec on a big project but I cant remember the series.
73, 78 and 118? maybe


----------



## scpainting

interior finish coat


----------



## scpainting

no leaks?...welders sealed it up


----------



## painter213

SCPainting, How did you rig the rest of the roof? Did you use the JLG? I am looking at a total of five tanks and they are 109'dia., 95'dia., 92'dia. 57'dia., and 42'dia. I have done them with the holes in the roof for the skyclimber cables to go thru, but that was on a 60' dia. tank. These 100 footers is different. I have looked at erecting a dance floor since the tallest one is 48' tall. I mentioned cutting an access hole in the side for a JLG, but the customer does not like the idea. It would cut down on time and cost a lot. Just wanted to get another opinon. Your tank job looks great by the way.


----------



## tsunamicontract

how do you paint the inside of the repair if you weld er shut on the outside? do you lift 1 guy out the roof?


----------



## boman47k

Oops, maybe a head count of the crew is in order.:jester:

Btw, I am getting the pics now.


----------



## painter213

There should be at least two manways located at the side of the take at the bottom. These has gaskets and are bolted shut. After these entry ways are welded back up they are generally X-Rayed as well. Would hate to filll her up with 7 million gallon of water and find out that you have a leak. NOT GOOD.


----------



## nEighter

awesome work. Did the exterior of a million gallon, this is just a _bit_ bigger


----------

